# V not grooming himself



## Natalie (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

we have a 5 month old Vizsla (our first) and he has been everything we expected of the breed, except he doesn't groom himself.... We spend a lot of time outdoors all year around and one of the things about the Vizsla breed that appealed to us was the fact that they keep themselves clean. 
Any ideas how we could encourage him to start grooming himself?
Thanks.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

Have you tried getting a washcloth wet with warm water and wiping your pup down? This always throws Riley into a grooming frenzy! ;D


----------



## Natalie (Aug 31, 2012)

@ threefsh: Thank you so much for the idea! Tried it straight away, but he only licked himself twice and then stopped (besides his fur being wet...)

Is it an age thing? Is he maybe to young?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is lucky to live in the country - tall grass in the morning and a long run - comes back like a shinny penny - he does groom himself like a cat - just genitics I think


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Put some Peanut Butter on his paws.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

5 months is still a baby! Did you wash your hands and brush your teeth without your parents reminding you to do it when you were 4? ;D 
I can't recall my two girls grooming themselves a whole lot at that age. Sophie, 2.5 yrs, grooms herself like crazy now but the 8 month old Pacsi only does it occasionally  
Hang in there! Plenty of grooming years to come ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

R said:


> PIKE is lucky to live in the country - tall grass in the morning and a long run - comes back like a shinny penny - he does groom himself like a cat - just genitics I think .....thats exactly what I do with Darcy...sometimes I carry a small bottle of shampoo so when Darcy jumps into the local river, she gets lathered, then back into the river for a rinse...


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

[quote author=Natalie link=topic=5472.msg41656#msg41656 date=1346375714
we have a 5 month old Vizsla (our first) and he has been everything we expected of the breed, except he doesn't groom himself.... 
[/quote]


May be it's a "guy thing" - Max does not groom himself, Skyy on other hand could even teach a cat a thing or two about grooming


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rubes is a non-groomer, she does lick my two boys feet though


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles just started and he is 8 months!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza started the grooming after her first heat. Now she regularly does it. 

Of course your boy is a bit different  but I think maybe with time he will learn it. I liked the idea of the wet towel wipe to help him do it. :


----------

